# What did everyone get for Xmas?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure by now most people know what they got for the holiday. Did anyone get anything "fishy", like a tank? List out all the good stuff or bad lol.
I was given:
Lots of socks
$300 for fish
22" LCD T.V.
ski pass to blackcomb
more socks
a few box sets of movies like star wars, james bond etc...
and an ipod dock 
plus many other good things.
Lots of family came into town this year so I has given more than I really deserve lol.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i got a used ipod as a joke from my dad. a day pass to whistler/blackcomb peak2peak pass. i also got a giftcard for 100 dollors in gass and i a trip to mexico with the fam all payed for. all in all i cant complain.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

a MBU puffer


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Those are some amazing gifts!!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I got many presents, but my favourite present is from my gf:




























THE BEST present ever!! Awesome!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a Gps (my old one died) , socks, boxers, gift card to futuer shop (30$) , gift card to best buy (50$) , 75$ cash, cologne , one of those wireless chargers for blackberry the pad you put your phone one


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I got 3 clown plecos from just.14 oh the holidays!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I got:


Kitchen Aide Food processor
Christmas cash (to spend on Boxing Day shopping and save)
***buying another CO2 set-up (Simgo regulator/10 lb tank)
Way too much chocolate
Walmart Gift card
Boxers
Flannel Lounger and Longsleeve Top
Wallet
Concert Ticket (already saw Stone Temple Pilots)
Huge towel
A large ceramic fish (I'm told it is a collectors piece)
200+ Ryobi bit set
1 year subscription to TFH
I was spoiled by everyone this year !

And the best present of all........
my health, and tuition to go to school in January (career change)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Wow sounds like everyone got spoiled...right on.....I got a beautiful ring, a dwarf rabbit, jammies, socks, blanket, perfumex2....the list goes on for a bit....but it's not the gifts....the memories I will share with my kids and family over the jokes and laughter we all shared for awhile to come....can't wait to get the stand and tank....if still available...


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I got a 2 tb harddrive!  
And candy, and money... But pretty excited about the hard drive. Been backing up my laptop for the last 24 hours ;P


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Long time no speak lol.
I got:
*Landyachtz Carbon Mummy (longboard)
*Lots of tukes (sp?)
*Shirts
*large exoterra for leopard gecko
*superworms
*sockerball
*newish laptop


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well sorry to put a damper on this thread. We got a break in for Christmas. They stole our newer laptop, all my gold jewelery and 2 very special white gold pennants and the chains they were on.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i got 800 towards a new laptop an infra red massager. calogne. gift cards. clothes. a neat 3d truck carving . a gold ring and i bought my new gaming laptop today asus g3jx-a1

and pt1190 that realy sucks wish i was still in vancouver i know is used but my older laptop is still good i would have no problem giving it to u . except has calgary flames logo on it . some people just have no respect . place in calgary got robbed they even stole there tree


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear that pt1190.

I never get much for Christmas, we got out of buying each other stuff. Told my wife, I bought what I needed as well as what I wanted (not really needed) without waiting till Christmas.

Just received a boxing day delivery from April with wonderful bags of dicus and some other goodies. Any better deal, she may as well be my santa clause.

Thanks April.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

A lot of my gifts were combination gifts for myself and my boyfriend... but some are mine. Here's the general list:

- Fluval Edge plus a heater
- wicker laundry basket full of sauces, mustards, curry pastes, chilis, etc etc etc (we get these every year, and its the best thing ever!!)
- 2 soft footstools/seating that are brown, square and fake leather. Light and stackable, easy to take out and put away when extra guests show up. 
- 500 dollars cash to go towards appliances (we bought the washer and dryer set today for a thousand!!)
- chenille blanket for the couch
- large platter (say for turkey, etc)
- brie/dip baker
- crochet magazine
and a million other things! spoiled rotten again this year.

We also got some fresh snow - it has been melty and warm here the last few days before christmas... which was very annoying. View out my front window:


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Big Mastercard Bill


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful photo , tell me about the weather its so warm and wet(Rain for three weeks) iam beginning to think i live in the tropics.Lend me some of your snow ! Nice christmas score by the way.



katienaha said:


> A lot of my gifts were combination gifts for myself and my boyfriend... but some are mine. Here's the general list:
> 
> - Fluval Edge plus a heater
> - wicker laundry basket full of sauces, mustards, curry pastes, chilis, etc etc etc (we get these every year, and its the best thing ever!!)
> ...


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Well sorry to put a damper on this thread. We got a break in for Christmas. They stole our newer laptop, all my gold jewelery and 2 very special white gold pennants and the chains they were on.


Some people just have to go ruin things for others. Sorry to hear.

I got a pair of shoes from my roommate, I dont have family around so I generally dont get much gift wise.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I got myself a Anubias Plant for my pair of koi angelfish. 

Angelfish loves laying eggs on this leaves.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Gotta love Christmas*

I was totally spoiled this year my wife bought me a Fluval Chi way cool! and the big one was a new 110 gallon tall tank from Roger's Aquatics, threw my back out just getting it into the house. What great gifts I am so lucky!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

*christmas gifts :O)*

i got:
pink ipod nano
25 dollar itunes gift card
pink roots zip up hoodie
white turtleneck
chalkboard calendar
pink polar fleece mittens
miniature alarm clock
grinch and max boxer shorts

the dog got:
doggie stairs
4 pink tennis balls
2 mini rubber chuck-it balls
1 mini glow-in-the-dark chuck-it ball
halo herbal shampoo
grubby puppy organic shampoo
stuffed canada goose
stuffed squirrel
stuffed rat
new zealand venison treats

:O)


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Kobo E-Reader from Chapters
Fallout New Vegas for PS3
RUSE for PS3
$100
Numerous Canucks stuff
Block heater to heat my room. 
Coal Candy
$500 worth of gift cards to various stores.

But No Mexico Vacation.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I got a 75 gallon tank, stand, etc from the wife. It took a bit of convincing and a new ring for her for Christmas. Picking it up this afternoon and looking forward to renewing my addiction to fish keeping.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

My parents got back from a trip to hawaii and they bought me a hand carved lamp made from wood and bamboo, it's extremely nice. They were told it was hand carved by a native artist on the island. I open the back to put in a bulb and thee's a sticker that says made in china with the company logo. I thought it was funny. I havn't told them the truth that the lamp they bought me is a lie.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i hope they didnt spend a lot on the lamp!! but if the lamp is beautiful, and you enjoy it, then that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

$500 cash
46" Sharp Aquos LED Quattron TV
couple of pajamas
boxers
couple of shirts
nice warm comforter
couple of hats
PS3 upgraded to 500 GB
PS3 head set/16gb USB
shot glass chess set
guess wallet
levi's wallet
diesel cologne 
and finally i got myself $2000 worth of shrimps LOL


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

MananaP said:


> $500 cash
> 46" Sharp Aquos LED Quattron TV
> couple of pajamas
> boxers
> ...


you lucky guy!!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> I got many presents, but my favourite present is from my gf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mysticalnet

Make sure you lube up the top gasket where it meets the pump head to canister real well, or it will leak , also make sure you pay close attention to the placement of the baskets, they are marked, other then that enjoy your new filter they are nice and quiet.

Everyone else you all got spoiled, nice to see.

All the best to each and everyone of you


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i got permission to buy chain loaches


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I got a kick in the pants!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

My family doesn't really celebrate.

I got nothing :s

GF bought me something, but decided it sucked and said she's gonna get me something else. 

It's Jan 5th now 

*roll eyes*


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

kinda late now but....

- got an iphone 4 from my wife
- got her a white toy watch (toy watch is brand name)
- kindle e-book reader for my daughter
- a bunch of beyblade for my son
- and the best of all........ sponsored a child from world vision. that one will top all of the above.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Playstation Move!!!


----------

